# willoughby spit



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

me and my wife fished from 750 to 915, we did not have much time to fish, so we stoped anyways to see what we could do. my wife did not have much luck, a couple of good bites no hook up. its useualy the other way around. i caught 1 flounder and the first 2 grey trout i ever caught. that was pretty sweet. ill be back out there tonight to try again.:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Might be out there as well. If you see a really really tall feller with a headlamp on tossin lures, that's me.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Good Job!!


----------



## summergoal (Jul 16, 2008)

:fishing:


ymmij said:


> me and my wife fished from 750 to 915, we did not have much time to fish, so we stoped anyways to see what we could do. my wife did not have much luck, a couple of good bites no hook up. its useualy the other way around. i caught 1 flounder and the first 2 grey trout i ever caught. that was pretty sweet. ill be back out there tonight to try again.:fishing:


Yes, it's true. I had a bad night. Someone was punishing me for fishing when I should have be studying the night before a test. Sometimes I can't help myself. LOL. My husband also forgot to mention the huge dog that chased us down the beach when we tried to fish under the bridge. Beware of Dog Basstardo. Maybe I'll have better luck this weekend.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That dog is owned by some guy who lives in the last set of apartments there. He's a jerk too. Apparently he's lambasted several folks out there for fishing on "his" beach.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

the dogs name is raven, he aint really mean. if you had people leaving trash everywhere down there and and drinking and carring on you might be a little bit of a jerk too. 

How big where the trout?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

striperswiper said:


> if you had people leaving trash everywhere down there and and drinking and carring on you might be a little bit of a jerk too.


That's a good point, but it always sucks to be guilty by association. I usually leave with whatever trash I find on the ground there. Not fun when you get the third degree when you've done nothing wrong.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

striperswiper said:


> the dogs name is raven, he aint really mean. if you had people leaving trash everywhere down there and and drinking and carring on you might be a little bit of a jerk too.
> 
> How big where the trout?


they were around 12,13 inchs. i wasnt planning to keep anything so i did not put the tape to it, but they looked well fead, they were nice and fat. and for the dog and his owner i not going to worry about. she freak because of the dog. we trying to get over to the brige. if it not posted no tresspassing it is fare game in my book, i usly the one cleaning others trash up when i out fishing so he can say whatever he wonts it does not bother me one bit ill keep fishing just the same:fishing:


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Might be out there as well. If you see a really really tall feller with a headlamp on tossin lures, that's me.


hope to see ya out there tonight. ill be there around 8pm or alittle before. ill be tossin lures my self.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

next time run straight at him growling, he runs back to the apartments so fast! 






basstardo said:


> That dog is owned by some guy who lives in the last set of apartments there. He's a jerk too. Apparently he's lambasted several folks out there for fishing on "his" beach.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

ymmij said:


> they were around 12,13 inchs. i wasnt planning to keep anything so i did not put the tape to it, but they looked well fead, they were nice and fat. and for the dog and his owner i not going to worry about. she freak because of the dog. we trying to get over to the brige. if it not posted no tresspassing it is fare game in my book, i usly the one cleaning others trash up when i out fishing so he can say whatever he wonts it does not bother me one bit ill keep fishing just the same:fishing:


 sorry guys my wife didnt realy freak when the dog came running down


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I think what it is is there is a sign on the entrance gate that leads to the area right under the bridge that says city only or something. Then from the beach there is a sign saying to keep of the rocks. Which kinda put you in a have to break the rules to get there situation(climb on rocks or go through city only area). I think that is what makes that specific area off limits. 

I might head there out tonight as well.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

went out there tonight around 8pm to 10pm. caught 1 small puppy when i got there, around 9pm caught 1 more pup just as small. a million cast later hooked into flounder was about 10 inchs he was pretty fat looking. i was hoping on getting into some trout tonight, but that did not work out for me maybe next time. still great night to fish, wish i could have stayed longer. i am going to try make there in morning before the weather truns.:fishing:


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey i got out there around 9pm. Was that you near the danger sign at the end by the rocks? I set up a bit down from you, i didnt want to crowd your fishing space. I only caught one bluefish. I was using finger mullet but it wasnt working. stayed till about 11pm.

If that was you did you leave some sun glasses out there?


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Hey i got out there around 9pm. Was that you near the danger sign at the end by the rocks? I set up a bit down from you, i didn't want to crowd your fishing space. I only caught one bluefish. I was using finger mullet but it wasn't working. stayed till about 11pm.
> 
> If that was you did you leave some sun glasses out there?


yes that was me and you should have said hello, i would have stayed a little longer if i had someone to shoot the sht with. i caught 2 rat pups and a flounder right when you showed up. those sun glasses where not mine thanks for looking out. i went back out earlier today did OK caught a couple of flounder, lots of blues out there cutting my hooks off. i caught one pup and i hooked one that had some pull to it and of course i tied a lazy knot:redface: after the 5 i had retie because of those blues but thats the way it goes. ill be back out there sunday must likely.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

My bad i couldnt tell how many people were over there at first, so i just set up down a ways. I eventually went to the end but only caught the one blue from where i was at first. Thats usually where i fish so if you see a dude with a green bookbag and three poles thats me.


----------

